# Is there gonna be a big difference



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

All my life I have been driving smaller trucks on the beach, like a 4 runner most recently and a bronco II back in the day. Well i have recently acquired a 97 f150,

My smaller trucks always seemed to float across the sand, I was never stuck and never felt like I was going to get stuck. Will this heavier truck be a lot different than my others, and is there anything I should know about driving a slightly bigger truck on the beach. 

Im not a rookie beach driver but just never in a full size truck.

MATT


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The only advice I can give is that make sure you deflate your tires adequately. You may have been deflating them with your smaller trucks but you really should be down around 18 PSI with a heavier truck.

Its one reason I have never converted my diesel dually ... even if I did get it to 4 wheels I would still be at 7500 lbs! and most of it up front


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

on the F150...you'll be fine..as many times ya been on the sugar sand on the OBX and O'croke...you'll know when ya need ya ta lower the pressure in tha Ford an not get stuck....yer F150 should be lighter than the mini suv's you've been drivin'...use yer common sense.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*don't worry, go fishing*



skiffisher said:


> All my life I have been driving smaller trucks on the beach, like a 4 runner most recently and a bronco II back in the day. Well i have recently acquired a 97 f150,
> 
> My smaller trucks always seemed to float across the sand, I was never stuck and never felt like I was going to get stuck. Will this heavier truck be a lot different than my others, and is there anything I should know about driving a slightly bigger truck on the beach.
> 
> ...


I had many of the same concerns when I came off my Cherokee and took on a full boat Suburban. I found that to air down and run in 4 low made all the difference. It's a LOT bigger than the Cherokee and you could put my old Samauri inside it, but it really gets along as well as either of the others. 
don't worry, go fishing. :fishing:


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

My First F150 was an 89...with 235x70 street radials aired down to 20 lbs. I ran it for 11 years on Hatteras and Asseteague with no problems. I now have a 2000 F150...running 17" wheels...again airing down to 20lbs. I have never been stuck in either F150 and I have been in some pretty deep sand. Just use common sense. Prior to the first F150, I had a '84 S10, yes it was light and floated, but it only felt like 1/2 of a truck.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*the only thing to worry about*

is the cash you need for all the extra gear you can fit in it.   

Went from small Isuzu pup (years ago) to full size dodge Ram Quad Cab. No problems thus far.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*Thanks*

just wanted to make sure there was'nt something little i was missing.

MATT


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Matt, the only thing you will miss going from a small truck to a bigger one is the lack of space. With a bigger truck there will be room to sleep in the bed(if you have a cap) plus be able to haul all your tackle. Just air down your tires right.

I want from an '88 Toyota to a '99Chevy Silverado(still use it) to a Ford F350D SCREW with no regrets. The big Diesel doesn't weight the front down at all. When I have been on the beach with the stock 275 60R20 tires aired down to 32lb front & 30lb rear, it would go anywhere. I don't think that those tires will hold my camper, there is just to little sidewall.


----------

